# Gasoline sprayers



## illusionsgame (Aug 1, 2010)

Anybody out there use a graco gas airless?
Just wondering if you have any recommendations...what is overkill and what level of machine do you need to go to get the 'sweet spot' of features vs price.
Thanks


----------



## stelzerpaintinginc. (May 9, 2012)

*Gas and Electric Sprayer*

The sweet spot for you will depend upon what you're trying to push through it, how much production you need out of it, and how many guns you want to run at one time. I've had GM 5,000's, 7,000's & 1 GM 10,000, (Graco), and the GM 10,000 was the only one that never missed a beat running 3 150' lines at once.

My favorite of all time, (and the only gas one I still have), is a Titan Speedflo 5500 Convertible, which comes with both gas & electric pumps, and if I were shopping for one like you are, I'd pick a convertible. Those big pumps are spendy, and nothing worse than forking over all that dough and only getting to use your gas pump when outdoors. My 5500 can be switched from gas to electric in about a minute with no tools, so I can use it indoors or out. Can run 2 guns no prob, but usually just set up for one ass-kicker, while the other one keeps busy feeding the beast. Can be used in 5's, but also has a big ol' elephant phallus of a stinger which can be dropped in big drums of paint. 

Good deals can be had if you have time to look on Craigslist or the like. I see those old slow-strokers on there occasionally for under $1,000 with gas & electric. The gas puts out more volume, so if you need a straight production rig and you're always going to be working outside, you might consider gas. For all other occasions though, I'd suggest convertible.


----------



## illusionsgame (Aug 1, 2010)

stelzerpaintinginc. said:


> look on Craigslist



Thanks very much. Convertible? Hmm. It's an idea.
Not so much interested in a used machine: somebody else's problems.


Thanks again


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

I think a gas powered airless is more of a specific need rather than a general needed piece of equipment. Clearly, jobs where electrical power access is difficult, or non existent, a gas powered airless would be a logical choice. For example:
1. Tract development 
2. New construction
3. Remote locations not served with utilities

And even with those examples, a small generator can serve a standard airless that is being used to apply average viscosity materials. 

With that said, we have had two gas powered airless' that came in handy for use in remote locations. But, it was extremely rare to the point, it would have been more cost effective to have rented one. And letting those gas powered units sit for extended lengths of time, with fuel in them, can do more damage than what it's worth.

Conclusion: Unless activities that require a gas powered airless are above 5% of total paint activities, it may be a waste of money to purchase one.


----------



## Woodco (Nov 19, 2016)

All the big companies I worked for would have electrics for the insides, and gas for the outsides. Mostly for tracts, spraying elastomeric, on about half the houses, one gun for single stories, and two for double stories. One day paint. 

I briefly worked for a company that had gas rigs that stayed in the back of the van, with 250' feet of hose, they work bring on inside if needed. They wrapped it around the ladders on the roof at the end of the day.


----------



## Deschutes Painting (Feb 28, 2020)

You might look into the GH line. We have two GH300's. They are nifty because you can easily switch from gas to electric. We use them for spraying heavy materials like block filler and intumescent coatings. I have one set up right now with 2 lines and 150' of hose each in an apartment building. Two sprayers can keep one guy doing nothing but filling buckets. The electric is great inside. The next job they move to is painting intumescent on structural steel on a new school. The gas will be ideal. With gas, you get more GPM and added mobility. We put the pump and all the materials on a trailer and just tow it from spot to spot.

And on that note, you might check my post about a Graco 25 gallon hopper. I need to get some fittings ironed out, but I'm hoping (hoppering?) that this works out as well as I plan.


----------

